

Steve Wozniak on Google Glass: "Oh my gosh, I want one already" - bilalakhtar
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200915717389352&set=a.1613793658895.2084624.1057890311&type=1

======
IvyMike
If this surprises you, you're probably not familiar with what he carries
around with him on a daily basis:

[http://gizmodo.com/5926598/the-amazing-contents-of-steve-
woz...](http://gizmodo.com/5926598/the-amazing-contents-of-steve-wozniaks-
travel-backpack)

The moral of the story: Do not get behind the Woz in the airport line.

------
kanamekun
Love that the portrait of Abraham Lincoln is tagged in the photo! :)

